# AFX Ford Matador



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Weird.

AFX 'Ford' Matador

Totally new to me.  (But then, so is stuff people told me yesterday).


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

He gives a pretty good and reasonable explaination, very interesting marketing to be sure.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I have owned 2 of these cars! We got these in NZ as well because the Matador wasn't marketed here as well. The last one I sold for a little over $400. I think he needs to look at his pricing!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Where is the GPlus chassis that is indicated in the listing? Looks like a magnatraction to me. But I don't ever remember seeing a magnatraction come from the factory with a steel guide pin.

Interesting car... but not $1495 worth of interesting to me.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

My observasions?? It's not the same car shown in the catalogue photo. My opinion? The ford sticker was added!!!!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Looks like the right car to me, waaaay overpriced though.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

This is a valid factory car, but the description is not completely accurate. The "Ford" Matador was released in 1981-2 under the Faller-AMS line in Europe and in the Aurora AFX series throughout Australia, NZ and SE Asia-Japan. They were limited in number, production estimates are lower than most, and about the same as the Faller-AMS F-5000 cars, or black Monza. I've seen these fairly often in the US, usually loose and unpackaged. I have no references to "marketing" the Ford logo to unknowing foreign markets or of any US releases of this paint scheme. It only came in bright white, blue and red, #5 with window and small sponsor stickers like other cars of that AFX era. Is it worth $1400+ ? Hmmm, not to me

-Paul


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

This car was part of a race in Spain.Ford was the sponsor of the race.Every car that participated in the race as required to have Ford on the windshield.


----------



## pukekohe (Jun 2, 2009)

I have 2 of these Matador cars in my collection and both have the Ford logo on the windshield


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

LeeRoy98 said:


> ..... But I don't ever remember seeing a magnatraction come from the factory with a steel guide pin.
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.marioncountyraceway.com


 
Not all, but a LARGE number of Magna-traction cars released overseas came with a metal G-plus type guide pin.

I prefer them when racing as in theory they have less friction and have a tapered pin.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

hey pukekohe where are you located that you were able to get 2 of those cars? 

I agree with everyone else though, $1500 is insane. Looks like the car sold for $800 which to me is just out of control.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Xence said:


> hey pukekohe where are you located that you were able to get 2 of those cars?
> 
> I agree with everyone else though, $1500 is insane. Looks like the car sold for $800 which to me is just out of control.


I've seen two of these cars sell for $1200 another for over two grand. I sold one in worse shape decal wise then this one for $500 about ten years ago.
So they do get some $$$ but it seems as with everything prices are down at the moment.


----------



## pukekohe (Jun 2, 2009)

Xence said:


> hey pukekohe where are you located that you were able to get 2 of those cars?
> 
> I agree with everyone else though, $1500 is insane. Looks like the car sold for $800 which to me is just out of control.


Hi Xence,another Kiwi from New Zealand,I dont say much on this forum as we have some else from NZ that can talk the tail off a donkey,can you guess who(kiwidave sorry Davo could resist) yep you guessed,see the occasional #5 matatdor here in NZ,I found mine in mint condition still banded,but ripped open the box and raced the pants off the thing only to find out ages later that its differcult to find,it is still in maybe c8+ condition and still kept the original box,ooh how we live and learn


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Ford had developed the Matador as a concept vehicle, which later of course became the Pinto. American Motors acquired the rights to the Matador design as part of a payoff from Ford when Ford purchased one of their assembly plants. AMC built the 'Ford' derived Matador for several years prior to their total financial collapse later on.



















OK that was all just total BS but I posted it on the interweb so it must be taken at face value.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Ford had developed the Matador as a concept vehicle, which later of course became the Pinto. American Motors acquired the rights to the Matador design as part of a payoff from Ford when Ford purchased one of their assembly plants. AMC built the 'Ford' derived Matador for several years prior to their total financial collapse later on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

